# SexyFur: World Tour Casting Call *WARNING: THREAD CONTAINS GRAPHIC LANGUAGE/ LINKS*



## hellishhybrid (May 14, 2011)

*https://www.furaffinity.net/full/5539498/

Still casting!*

We are currently still casting for several roles in the movie. The pay  for actors/actresses is $50 plus a percentage of DVD profits. Great if  you want to make an easy 50 bucks for an hour or so of work, plus some  steady pay from profits later!

*Here's what we're casting for:*

*Champagne:* 
A Vixen photojournalist/showgirl/globetrotter/narrator for the movie.  Her role requires voice over narration and dialogue (British accent if  possible) as well as sex moans for a male on female pornographic scene.
*IMAGE REFERENCE (NSFW)*

*Sample Line: *

*CHAMPAGNE* (Narrating)
Monument Valley Utah. My first stop. A riveting location full of  dramatic vistas, majestic formations, and tight little passages.

(Also send samples of doggy style sex noises)

*Miami:* 
A bubbly Skunkette who loves just about any activity that can be done in  a bikini. Her role requires sex moans for a female on female scene of  scissoring, kissing and eating out. She has no dialogue.
*IMAGE REFERENCE (NSFW)*

*Sample Line: *

*MIAMI*
I can't believe that nice man let us use his pool!

(Also send samples of female on female scissoring sex noises)


*Orchid:* 
A female Bunny who likes to relax on the beach and take in the sights.  Her role requires sex moans for a female on female scene of scissoring,  kissing and being eaten out. She has no dialogue.
*IMAGE REFERENCE (NSFW)*

*Sample Line: *

*ORCHID*
We have a lot of privacy here too. 12 stories from the ground and surrounded by walls.

(Also send samples of female on female scissoring sex noises and being eaten out.)


*Malcolm:* 
A Jamaican taxi driver who woos and lays attractive tourists. His role  requires dialogue in a Jamaican accent and male sex noises.
*IMAGE REFERENCE (NSFW)*

*Sample Line: *

*MALCOLM*
Well, look who just got into my cab! You wouldnâ€™t happen to be here to party, would you?

(Also send samples of male sex noises, soft and hard)



Last time I checked these were the voices we need to fill.

*PLEASE SEND ALL VOICE SAMPLES TO:* dumoonews[at]aol.com


----------



## Azure (May 14, 2011)

*Re: SexyFur: World Tour Casting Call *WARNING: THREAD CONTAINS GRAPHIC LANGUAGE/ LINK*

Ha ha! Oh wow.


----------



## Mentova (May 14, 2011)

*Re: SexyFur: World Tour Casting Call *WARNING: THREAD CONTAINS GRAPHIC LANGUAGE/ LINK*

Uhhhh....

What the hell?


----------



## Iudicium_86 (May 14, 2011)

*Re: SexyFur: World Tour Casting Call *WARNING: THREAD CONTAINS GRAPHIC LANGUAGE/ LINK*

[yt]zPhMTdQwiao[/yt]


----------



## CannonFodder (May 14, 2011)

*Re: SexyFur: World Tour Casting Call *WARNING: THREAD CONTAINS GRAPHIC LANGUAGE/ LINK*

HAHA!
This is the wrong fucking forum to advertise on.


----------



## hellishhybrid (May 14, 2011)

*Re: SexyFur: World Tour Casting Call *WARNING: THREAD CONTAINS GRAPHIC LANGUAGE/ LINK*

I asked the mods, they said here... Oh well, as long as people see it.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 14, 2011)

*Re: SexyFur: World Tour Casting Call *WARNING: THREAD CONTAINS GRAPHIC LANGUAGE/ LINK*



hellishhybrid said:


> I asked the mods, they said here... Oh well, as long as people see it.


 It doesn't violate the rules, but I give this thread about 30 minutes until everybody starts wailing on you and about 50 minutes until you rage quit the forums and call us all trolls.


----------



## Mentova (May 14, 2011)

*Re: SexyFur: World Tour Casting Call *WARNING: THREAD CONTAINS GRAPHIC LANGUAGE/ LINK*



hellishhybrid said:


> *Here's what we're casting for:*
> 
> *Champagne:*
> A Vixen photojournalist/showgirl/globetrotter/narrator for the movie.  Her role requires voice over narration and dialogue (British accent if  possible) as well as sex moans for a male on female pornographic scene.
> ...


 I shall do this


----------



## Commiecomrade (May 14, 2011)

*Re: SexyFur: World Tour Casting Call *WARNING: THREAD CONTAINS GRAPHIC LANGUAGE/ LINK*



hellishhybrid said:


> I asked the mods, they said here... Oh well, as long as people see it.



They sent you here like JFK sent Cuban exiles to the Bay of Pigs.


----------



## Captain Howdy (May 14, 2011)

*Re: SexyFur: World Tour Casting Call *WARNING: THREAD CONTAINS GRAPHIC LANGUAGE/ LINK*

I...I don't even know what to say. 

Even scarier that people are on board with it when looking at the FA comments.

Bets that 50% or more are going to pirate it.


----------



## Unsilenced (May 14, 2011)

*Re: SexyFur: World Tour Casting Call *WARNING: THREAD CONTAINS GRAPHIC LANGUAGE/ LINK*

Lulz. 

That is all.


----------



## Scotty1700 (May 14, 2011)

*Re: SexyFur: World Tour Casting Call *WARNING: THREAD CONTAINS GRAPHIC LANGUAGE/ LINK*

All furries are faggots, get this female vixen shit outta here :V


----------



## Flatline (May 14, 2011)

*Re: SexyFur: World Tour Casting Call *WARNING: THREAD CONTAINS GRAPHIC LANGUAGE/ LINK*

What the Christ.
So many things are wrong with this thread, I don't even know where to start...


----------



## Kiru-kun (May 14, 2011)

*Re: SexyFur: World Tour Casting Call *WARNING: THREAD CONTAINS GRAPHIC LANGUAGE/ LINK*

I laughed, then I cried, then I laughed, then I cried, then I hacked up a fucking butterfly


What the hell is this?


----------



## Bad Voodoo (May 14, 2011)

*Re: SexyFur: World Tour Casting Call *WARNING: THREAD CONTAINS GRAPHIC LANGUAGE/ LINK*



hellishhybrid said:


> *snip*









Wow... Are you really sure you got the right forums to advertise on?

But thanks for the lulz


----------



## Volkodav (May 14, 2011)

*Re: SexyFur: World Tour Casting Call *WARNING: THREAD CONTAINS GRAPHIC LANGUAGE/ LINK*

AHhahaha scissoring
How do women find slamming their vagainas together pleasurable


----------



## Kiru-kun (May 14, 2011)

*Re: SexyFur: World Tour Casting Call *WARNING: THREAD CONTAINS GRAPHIC LANGUAGE/ LINK*



Clayton said:


> AHhahaha scissoring
> How do women find slamming their vagainas together pleasurable




I'd wager cause men like to watch that shit?  Cause lesbian porn is awesome :V


No idea.


Is it bad that I read this, said "Well... it is 50 bucks..." Then laughed reeeeeeally fucking hard after?


----------



## Mentova (May 14, 2011)

*Re: SexyFur: World Tour Casting Call *WARNING: THREAD CONTAINS GRAPHIC LANGUAGE/ LINK*

Guys don't you think I could voice a sexy vixen photojournalist?

I need to work on my doggystyle and scissoring noises though.


----------



## Volkodav (May 14, 2011)

*Re: SexyFur: World Tour Casting Call *WARNING: THREAD CONTAINS GRAPHIC LANGUAGE/ LINK*



Heckler & Koch said:


> Guys don't you think I could voice a sexy vixen photojournalist?
> 
> I need to work on my doggystyle and scissoring noises though.


 
Yes you can, you can come over to my house tomorrow and give me some samples


----------



## Mentova (May 14, 2011)

*Re: SexyFur: World Tour Casting Call *WARNING: THREAD CONTAINS GRAPHIC LANGUAGE/ LINK*



Clayton said:


> Yes you can, you can come over to my house tomorrow and give me some samples


 Ohbby I'll be there.

Make sure you buy the flavored lube for me hun <3


----------



## Volkodav (May 14, 2011)

*Re: SexyFur: World Tour Casting Call *WARNING: THREAD CONTAINS GRAPHIC LANGUAGE/ LINK*



Heckler & Koch said:


> Ohbby I'll be there.
> 
> Make sure you buy the flavored lube for me hun <3


I actually have lube that tastes like Lucky Charms marshmallows. I like to eat it


----------



## Mentova (May 14, 2011)

*Re: SexyFur: World Tour Casting Call *WARNING: THREAD CONTAINS GRAPHIC LANGUAGE/ LINK*



Clayton said:


> I actually have lube that tastes like Lucky Charms marshmallows. I like to eat it


 ...what?

Is it supposed to taste like that?


----------



## Charrio (May 14, 2011)

*Re: SexyFur: World Tour Casting Call *WARNING: THREAD CONTAINS GRAPHIC LANGUAGE/ LINK*

I wanna see this posted on Craig's list, lol


----------



## Volkodav (May 14, 2011)

*Re: SexyFur: World Tour Casting Call *WARNING: THREAD CONTAINS GRAPHIC LANGUAGE/ LINK*



Heckler & Koch said:


> ...what?
> 
> Is it supposed to taste like that?


 No, it's not labeled "Lucky Charms Marshmallows", it's supposed to taste like candy or something and it happens to taste exactly like the L.C marshmallows


----------



## Smelge (May 14, 2011)

*Re: SexyFur: World Tour Casting Call *WARNING: THREAD CONTAINS GRAPHIC LANGUAGE/ LINK*

So, OP, do you plan on learning how to draw faces first?

I've seen a few of your things around, and they all seem to be animated in a stiff, jerky fashion, and the faces are always slightly off, like they've been smacked around with a saucepan before being filmed.


----------



## Volkodav (May 14, 2011)

*Re: SexyFur: World Tour Casting Call *WARNING: THREAD CONTAINS GRAPHIC LANGUAGE/ LINK*



Smelge said:


> So, OP, do you plan on learning how to draw faces first?
> 
> I've seen a few of your things around, and they all seem to be animated in a stiff, jerky fashion, and the faces are always slightly off, like they've been smacked around with a saucepan before being filmed.


 OP isn't the artist or animator


----------



## Frokusblakah (May 14, 2011)

*Re: SexyFur: World Tour Casting Call *WARNING: THREAD CONTAINS GRAPHIC LANGUAGE/ LINK*

Just do live action imo :V


----------



## Smelge (May 14, 2011)

*Re: SexyFur: World Tour Casting Call *WARNING: THREAD CONTAINS GRAPHIC LANGUAGE/ LINK*



Clayton said:


> OP isn't the artist or animator


 
He should still be ashamed to be working with someone who only has the number of fans as he does because of the porn, rather than the actual skill. Ashamed of these god damned characters. Whoever came up with these should be beaten. It's like someone went down a list of animals they associate with fucking. And going by what sexyfur stuff I've seen, the people who draw that stuff have probably never interacted with a real girl, given the state of some of their pictures.


----------



## Kabangeh (May 14, 2011)

*Re: SexyFur: World Tour Casting Call *WARNING: THREAD CONTAINS GRAPHIC LANGUAGE/ LINK*

Jeez Louis.


----------



## Brazen (May 14, 2011)

*Re: SexyFur: World Tour Casting Call *WARNING: THREAD CONTAINS GRAPHIC LANGUAGE/ LINK*

I nominate Wolf-Bone for the role of Malcolm.


----------



## Heliophobic (May 14, 2011)

*Re: SexyFur: World Tour Casting Call *WARNING: THREAD CONTAINS GRAPHIC LANGUAGE/ LINK*

God fucking damnit.


----------



## LizardKing (May 14, 2011)

*Re: SexyFur: World Tour Casting Call *WARNING: THREAD CONTAINS GRAPHIC LANGUAGE/ LINK*

I'm going to buy some jelly, record the sound of my hand rummaging about in a bowl of the stuff, and send that in as my "scissoring" sounds.


----------



## Takun (May 14, 2011)

*Re: SexyFur: World Tour Casting Call *WARNING: THREAD CONTAINS GRAPHIC LANGUAGE/ LINK*

HK LETS DO THIS.


----------



## Machine (May 14, 2011)

*Re: SexyFur: World Tour Casting Call *WARNING: THREAD CONTAINS GRAPHIC LANGUAGE/ LINK*

Needs more gay.


----------



## keretceres (May 14, 2011)

*Re: SexyFur: World Tour Casting Call *WARNING: THREAD CONTAINS GRAPHIC LANGUAGE/ LINK*

...no make a gay version, and you might get more >_<


----------



## Tycho (May 14, 2011)

*Re: SexyFur: World Tour Casting Call *WARNING: THREAD CONTAINS GRAPHIC LANGUAGE/ LINK*

Hysterical.  Eventually Bernal's going to get SOME idiots on board for this, though.

He seriously thinks it's a good idea to just grab whatever amateur foley artists and voice actors he can for his little smut flick? I mean, OK, if you were really fucking cheap and had the patience of Job to sift through all the talentless morons that will flood your inbox, I guess it sorta makes sense.  Anything to save a buck.

I will chuckle heartily if this ends up getting axed.  Then all the pornhounds will go back to hovering over Zaush and waiting for him to make the Kineta movie.  (fat chance lol)



Moth said:


> Needs more gay.


 


keretceres said:


> ...no make a gay version, and you might get more >_<


 
Bernal doesn't do gay IIRC

lezzies yes, but not fags.


----------



## anero (May 14, 2011)

*Re: SexyFur: World Tour Casting Call *WARNING: THREAD CONTAINS GRAPHIC LANGUAGE/ LINK*

wait like, someone has the idea of making a movie with anthropomorphic characters, gets an artist on hand and voice actors, and it'll even be on DVD....

And the only fucking idea they can think of is "instead of making a coherent story with likable characters, a good soundtrack and a good plot, LET'S JUST STICK TOGETHER A BUNCH OF ANIMAL FUCKING CLIPS?"


----------



## Tycho (May 14, 2011)

*Re: SexyFur: World Tour Casting Call *WARNING: THREAD CONTAINS GRAPHIC LANGUAGE/ LINK*



anero said:


> wait like, someone has the idea of making a movie with anthropomorphic characters, gets an artist on hand and voice actors, and it'll even be on DVD....
> 
> And the only fucking idea they can think of is "instead of making a coherent story with likable characters, a good soundtrack and a good plot, LET'S JUST STICK TOGETHER A BUNCH OF ANIMAL FUCKING CLIPS?"


 
furries

smut first, story second

as proof I offer to you every last bit of adult furry comic material

You know, it wouldn't be too god-awful difficult to make a comedy that happened to have plenty of smut stuffed into it - most porn is better off not taking itself seriously anyway.  Writing comedy can not be that fucking hard.  I bet I could do it.  (without the porn)


----------



## Furr (May 14, 2011)

*Re: SexyFur: World Tour Casting Call *WARNING: THREAD CONTAINS GRAPHIC LANGUAGE/ LINK*

Is it wrong that I both laughed and cried when I read this?


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (May 14, 2011)

*Re: SexyFur: World Tour Casting Call *WARNING: THREAD CONTAINS GRAPHIC LANGUAGE/ LINK*

If I was a girl, I'd consider auditioning.


----------



## Kabangeh (May 14, 2011)

*Re: SexyFur: World Tour Casting Call *WARNING: THREAD CONTAINS GRAPHIC LANGUAGE/ LINK*

Lead animator here to do a little bit of PR. Feel free to ask me any questions or make any further comments. Any input is good input (well, almost any)




Smelge said:


> He should still be ashamed to be working with  someone who only has the number of fans as he does because of the porn,  rather than the actual skill. Ashamed of these god damned characters.  Whoever came up with these should be beaten. It's like someone went down  a list of animals they associate with fucking. And going by what  sexyfur stuff I've seen, the people who draw that stuff have probably  never interacted with a real girl, given the state of some of their  pictures.


 
That'd be me.

I'm painfully aware that if all my work were non-pornographic (I do have some believe it or not) I wouldn't have a fraction of my current fanbase. I'm just not that good, and I especially was just not that good during my past projects. Still, at least I'm aware of this and am working towards improvement. I actually scrapped a bunch of work recently because it makes me sick. Even the teaser trailer for this DVD that people generally like is going out the window, it's just not good enough. You're going to see a jump in quality between my last DVD and this one even if it drives me crazy.

As for being beaten: Maybe that'll teach me to animate crappy animations.



LizardKing said:


> I'm going to buy some jelly, record the sound  of my hand rummaging about in a bowl of the stuff, and send that in as  my "scissoring" sounds.



I haven't figured out yet how I'm going to accomplish the foley, but this idea is now officially noted. 



Tycho said:


> Hysterical.  Eventually Bernal's going to get SOME idiots on board for this, though.
> 
> He seriously thinks it's a good idea to just grab whatever amateur foley artists and voice actors he can for his little smut flick? I mean, OK, if you were really fucking cheap and had the patience of Job to sift through all the talentless morons that will flood your inbox, I guess it sorta makes sense.  Anything to save a buck.



It's a niche market, the niche being furries. There are plenty of talented actors and actresses in the fandom so we might as well make the fandom our first stop in search of talent. If we can't find people who cut the mustard then we will move on to somewhere else, though I should say we've already cast a few very talented people.

As for the foley, I can see that we didn't quite elaborate there. I see now where people are finding the humor  , I'm not looking for people to make the actual noises of two vaginas rubbing together. I'm looking for actresses to make the sounds of pleasure, moaning and what have you.



Tycho said:


> I will chuckle heartily if this ends up getting axed.  Then all the  pornhounds will go back to hovering over Zaush and waiting for him to  make the Kineta movie.  (fat chance lol)



It's already pretty deep in production despite not being fully cast. 



anero said:


> And the only fucking idea  they can think of is "instead of making a coherent story with likable  characters, a good soundtrack and a good plot, LET'S JUST STICK TOGETHER  A BUNCH OF ANIMAL FUCKING CLIPS?"



We all worked very hard on the script and I must say I like it a lot, and it may not even be final at this point. First we gave a writer a couple of our most basic ideas for the scenes and how to tie them together, then myself, Bernal, Hellishhybrid and even some of the voice talent gave our input on things we liked and disliked about the script and changed it accordingly. The result isn't going to win any awards for story (it's unapologetically still a porno), but it's fun. Having several people to bounce ideas off really helped the process.



Tycho said:


> You  know, it wouldn't be too god-awful difficult to make a comedy that  happened to have plenty of smut stuffed into it - most porn is better  off not taking itself seriously anyway.  Writing comedy can not be that  fucking hard.  I bet I could do it.  (without the porn)



You hit the nail on the head actually, it is a comedy. I'm actually feeling pretty good about that decision now  

It's split into scenes and while some scenes are more comedic then others, it's got a good pacing to the jokes. There's at the very least a chuckle or two in there for everybody. 


Anywhoo, feel free to leave any further questions or comments for me. I can't really respond to the auto-hate Sexyfur tends to get from some people, but I like the input on my own work. While I appreciate fans who support and enjoy my work, they often aren't the best folks to get criticism from. 

If I'm ever gonna make something truely good (and I intend to this time dammit) I need fine folks like you to remind me what's bad about my work.


----------



## Mentova (May 14, 2011)

*Re: SexyFur: World Tour Casting Call *WARNING: THREAD CONTAINS GRAPHIC LANGUAGE/ LINK*



Takun said:


> HK LETS DO THIS.


 FUCK YES TAKUN LETS DO THIS SHIT!

We can be popufurs because we starred in a furry porno!


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (May 14, 2011)

*Re: SexyFur: World Tour Casting Call *WARNING: THREAD CONTAINS GRAPHIC LANGUAGE/ LINK*



Tycho said:


> Bernal doesn't do gay IIRC
> 
> lezzies yes, but not fags.


 
It's only gay if it's guys. :V


----------



## Ozriel (May 14, 2011)

*Re: SexyFur: World Tour Casting Call *WARNING: THREAD CONTAINS GRAPHIC LANGUAGE/ LINK*

I....
I am walking away from this thread slowly. Behave kids.


----------



## Mentova (May 14, 2011)

*Re: SexyFur: World Tour Casting Call *WARNING: THREAD CONTAINS GRAPHIC LANGUAGE/ LINK*



Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> I....
> I am walking away from this thread slowly. Behave kids.


 ZEKE TRY OUT FOR IT WITH TAKUN AND I


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (May 14, 2011)

*Re: SexyFur: World Tour Casting Call *WARNING: THREAD CONTAINS GRAPHIC LANGUAGE/ LINK*

Hey, Zeke is a girl! Maybe she could audition.


----------



## Brazen (May 14, 2011)

*Re: SexyFur: World Tour Casting Call *WARNING: THREAD CONTAINS GRAPHIC LANGUAGE/ LINK*

Hey Brace, you're a "girl", why not audition that shit?


----------



## Smelge (May 14, 2011)

*Re: SexyFur: World Tour Casting Call *WARNING: THREAD CONTAINS GRAPHIC LANGUAGE/ LINK*



Kabangeh said:


> That'd be me.
> 
> I'm painfully aware that if all my work were non-pornographic (I do have some believe it or not) I wouldn't have a fraction of my current fanbase. I'm just not that good, and I especially was just not that good during my past projects. Still, at least I'm aware of this and am working towards improvement. I actually scrapped a bunch of work recently because it makes me sick. Even the teaser trailer for this DVD that people generally like is going out the window, it's just not good enough. You're going to see a jump in quality between my last DVD and this one even if it drives me crazy.
> 
> As for being beaten: Maybe that'll teach me to animate crappy animations.



At least you admit it, I'll give you that.

However, if you really do want to improve, move away from porn for a while and work on skills, rather than catering for morons who don't care what it looks like as long as it has dicks, tits and fluids.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 14, 2011)

*Re: SexyFur: World Tour Casting Call *WARNING: THREAD CONTAINS GRAPHIC LANGUAGE/ LINK*



Brazen said:


> Hey Brace, you're a "girl", why not audition that shit?


 
Ah man, that's harsh...


----------



## CannonFodder (May 14, 2011)

*Re: SexyFur: World Tour Casting Call *WARNING: THREAD CONTAINS GRAPHIC LANGUAGE/ LINK*



Furr said:


> Is it wrong that I both laughed and cried when I read this?


 I laughed too.


----------



## Tycho (May 14, 2011)

*Re: SexyFur: World Tour Casting Call *WARNING: THREAD CONTAINS GRAPHIC LANGUAGE/ LINK*



Kabangeh said:


> Anywhoo, feel free to leave any further questions or comments for me. I can't really respond to the auto-hate Sexyfur tends to get from some people, but I like the input on my own work.


 
It's not SexyFur itself so much as it is Bernal.  He's pretty much the guy everyone loves to hate.  Whether the hate is justified or not is mostly a case by case basis, though I think his work is def. not in the same league as a number of other artists (both smutty and clean in predisposition) so I can see where the "he gets more fans than he deserves just because he does porn" hate comes from.


----------



## Kabangeh (May 14, 2011)

*Re: SexyFur: World Tour Casting Call *WARNING: THREAD CONTAINS GRAPHIC LANGUAGE/ LINK*



Smelge said:


> At least you admit it, I'll give you that.
> 
> However, if you really do want to improve, move away from porn for a  while and work on skills, rather than catering for morons who don't care  what it looks like as long as it has dicks, tits and fluids.



I actually do a lot of non-porn. Whether it ends up on FA, or is ever  even uploaded at all is another thing all together. I'm working on  another large scale project that isn't porn as well.



Tycho said:


> It's not SexyFur itself so much as it is Bernal.  He's pretty much the guy everyone loves to hate.  Whether the hate is justified or not is mostly a case by case basis, though I think his work is def. not in the same league as a number of other artists (both smutty and clean in predisposition) so I can see where the "he gets more fans than he deserves just because he does porn" hate comes from.



Can't really comment because I don't quite get it, having talked extensively with the man and finding him to be a nice enough fellow.


----------



## Tycho (May 14, 2011)

*Re: SexyFur: World Tour Casting Call *WARNING: THREAD CONTAINS GRAPHIC LANGUAGE/ LINK*



Kabangeh said:


> I actually do a lot of non-porn. Whether it ends up on FA, or is ever  even uploaded at all is another thing all together. I'm working on  another large scale project that isn't porn as well.


 
Will that launch before or after this World Tour project? Awesome, totally ignored.


----------



## Kabangeh (May 14, 2011)

*Re: SexyFur: World Tour Casting Call *WARNING: THREAD CONTAINS GRAPHIC LANGUAGE/ LINK*



Tycho said:


> Will that launch before or after this World Tour project?



After.



Tycho said:


> Awesome, totally ignored.



Wut.


----------



## Ley (May 14, 2011)

*Re: SexyFur: World Tour Casting Call *WARNING: THREAD CONTAINS GRAPHIC LANGUAGE/ LINK*

I'm immensely creeped out.

Jus' sayin'.


----------



## Tycho (May 14, 2011)

*Re: SexyFur: World Tour Casting Call *WARNING: THREAD CONTAINS GRAPHIC LANGUAGE/ LINK*



Kabangeh said:


> Wut.


 
Your name was sitting down there in the list of people reading the thread for roughly 20 minutes after I posted.  I assumed you had ignored me.


----------



## Kabangeh (May 14, 2011)

*Re: SexyFur: World Tour Casting Call *WARNING: THREAD CONTAINS GRAPHIC LANGUAGE/ LINK*



Tycho said:


> Your name was sitting down there in the list of people reading the thread for roughly 20 minutes after I posted.  I assumed you had ignored me.



The window must have got left open and buried under other windows while I was working.


----------



## InflatedSnake (May 15, 2011)

*Re: SexyFur: World Tour Casting Call *WARNING: THREAD CONTAINS GRAPHIC LANGUAGE/ LINK*

Oh OP!


----------



## Jashwa (May 15, 2011)

*Re: SexyFur: World Tour Casting Call *WARNING: THREAD CONTAINS GRAPHIC LANGUAGE/ LINK*



Tycho said:


> Your name was sitting down there in the list of people reading the thread for roughly 20 minutes after I posted.  I assumed you had ignored me.


 Your name stays on the list for up to half an hour after you exit the window/tab.


----------



## narutonfuzzi (May 15, 2011)

*Re: SexyFur: World Tour Casting Call *WARNING: THREAD CONTAINS GRAPHIC LANGUAGE/ LINK*

sounds good, i mite send something
hope the project progresses well


----------



## Nyxneko (May 15, 2011)

*Re: SexyFur: World Tour Casting Call *WARNING: THREAD CONTAINS GRAPHIC LANGUAGE/ LINK*

... I just finished catching up on this thread and I was reeeaaalllllly hoping that it was a troll.....

And then I died a little inside. 
XD


----------



## Squattle (May 16, 2011)

*Re: SexyFur: World Tour Casting Call *WARNING: THREAD CONTAINS GRAPHIC LANGUAGE/ LINK*

I thought about it, then read the lines. I could do it no problem. Prolly could pretty much do any role cept for the male one too. I'm real good at sounding sexy. I've been told multiple times I'd make a GREAT phone sex operator. But would I do it for 50$? No, maybe 150$... Nah prolly not even then. I make my money on my knees... like a good hardworking girl....
CLEANING TOILETS! Jeez you guys are such PERVS!


----------



## Lucid Argent (May 16, 2011)

*Re: SexyFur: World Tour Casting Call *WARNING: THREAD CONTAINS GRAPHIC LANGUAGE/ LINK*

Hey guys, I kinda freaked out and doused my eyes in bleach after reading this. So... is the blindness permanent, or will I be able to stop dictating posts soon? I really don't like making other people read this stuff just so they can type out my responses :V

Seriously, however, there's enough furry pr0n out there to keep even the most dedicated basement-dwelling smut collector busy for years. Any more now is just bound to be redundant.


----------



## hellishhybrid (May 16, 2011)

*Re: SexyFur: World Tour Casting Call *WARNING: THREAD CONTAINS GRAPHIC LANGUAGE/ LINK*

Okay, gave it a few days, and honestly, its not nearly as bad as I expected... 

OKay, let me PR a little myself here...
When I initially started the project it wasnt going to be a SexyFur deal, I actually wanted to do a Wild For Passion movie... But during the negotiations, well, Bernal's name somehow came up and we decided to at least see of a SexyFur movie was an option.
Turns out it was, and not only that but Bernal was completely reasonable about it, too. He didnt ask for a huge percentage, and actually pretty much stated we were pretty much in complete creative control of the project, though he did give alot of great input at all times.
However, the only thing I'm stuck for is the voice actors, which is why the ad is here... Flame, Troll, do whatever makes you happy. But, if you're really interested, just send in a sample and we'll go from there.



Squattle said:


> I thought about it, then read the lines. I could do it no problem. Prolly could pretty much do any role 'cept for the male one too. I'm real good at sounding sexy. I've been told multiple times I'd make a GREAT phone sex operator. But would I do it for 50$? No, maybe 150$... Nah prolly not even then. I make my money on my knees... like a good hardworking girl....
> CLEANING TOILETS! Jeez you guys are such PERVS!


 Oh? And just what are you overestimating, the size of my budget, the financial marketability of the fandom, or your own talent? Because $150 for an hour of work? Yah, maybe you'll make that kinda cash one day, until the keep scrubbing toilets. 



Voxel said:


> Hey guys, I kinda freaked out and doused my eyes in  bleach after reading this. So... is the blindness permanent, or will I  be able to stop dictating posts soon? I really don't like making other  people read this stuff just so they can type out my responses :V
> 
> Seriously,  however, there's enough furry pr0n out there to keep even the most  dedicated basement-dwelling smut collector busy for years. Any more now  is just bound to be redundant.


Yes, but I am getting quite sick of still images, and short choppy animations done by people in their spare time... Oh, and also certainartists that start a DVD project and never finish it, even 5 years after the announcement..
 Just a stepping stone, I guess...


----------



## Aden (May 16, 2011)

*Re: SexyFur: World Tour Casting Call *WARNING: THREAD CONTAINS GRAPHIC LANGUAGE/ LINK*



hellishhybrid said:


> (Also send samples of doggy style sex noises)


 
"oohhh, sorry. We were looking for _doggy style_ sex noises, and yours sound too 'reverse cowboy'. Better luck next time!"

I really don't have the heart to bash this at all, but damn if it isn't hilarious


----------



## Kabangeh (May 16, 2011)

*Re: SexyFur: World Tour Casting Call *WARNING: THREAD CONTAINS GRAPHIC LANGUAGE/ LINK*



Nyxneko said:


> And then I died a little inside.
> XD



The fandom has so much worse to offer. I hope for your sake you've never strayed out of the forums and into the actual site 



Aden said:


> "oohhh, sorry. We were looking for _doggy  style_ sex noises, and yours sound too 'reverse cowboy'. Better luck  next time!"



It's just a note for the actress to have for recording, of course we haven't gotten a single audition from this forum so I guess it doesn't matter.

I honestly never expected this negative a response from this forum. I mean it's just an animated porno comedy that needs voices. Is it really that horrible and funny?


----------



## Mentova (May 16, 2011)

*Re: SexyFur: World Tour Casting Call *WARNING: THREAD CONTAINS GRAPHIC LANGUAGE/ LINK*



Kabangeh said:


> The fandom has so much worse to offer. I hope for your sake you've never strayed out of the forums and into the actual site
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 This forum isn't like most furry forums. We're not as stereotypical. (I guess that would be the way to put it?)


----------



## Kabangeh (May 16, 2011)

*Re: SexyFur: World Tour Casting Call *WARNING: THREAD CONTAINS GRAPHIC LANGUAGE/ LINK*



Heckler & Koch said:


> This forum isn't like most furry forums. We're not as stereotypical. (I guess that would be the way to put it?)



I guess not


----------



## Wolf-Bone (May 16, 2011)

*Re: SexyFur: World Tour Casting Call *WARNING: THREAD CONTAINS GRAPHIC LANGUAGE/ LINK*

Maybe it's the sleep deprivation, or a combination of that and lowered expectations because of what I usually see, but the animation in that little teaser was a cut above the usual fare, and I could _so_ do the Jamaican character. Seriously, he even kinda looks like my fursona in terms of hair and build, and I'm capable of not just doing a Jamaican accent, but Jamaican _accents_ (yes, not all Jamaicans talk alike!). I dunno, I'm interested to see where this could go even though I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## Aden (May 16, 2011)

*Re: SexyFur: World Tour Casting Call *WARNING: THREAD CONTAINS GRAPHIC LANGUAGE/ LINK*



Kabangeh said:


> I honestly never expected this negative a response from this forum. I mean it's just an animated porno comedy that needs voices. Is it really that horrible and funny?


 
In the grand scheme of all that's on FA it's really not that horrible (I guess that's not the best relative measure, but that's beside the point). But yes, it is _very funny_. |3


----------



## Kabangeh (May 16, 2011)

*Re: SexyFur: World Tour Casting Call *WARNING: THREAD CONTAINS GRAPHIC LANGUAGE/ LINK*



Aden said:


> In the grand scheme of all that's on FA it's really  not that horrible (I guess that's not the best relative measure, but  that's beside the point). But yes, it is _very funny_. |3


 
Well it's a comedy, so I guess it's not such a bad thing.



Wolf-Bone said:


> Maybe it's the sleep deprivation, or a combination of that and lowered expectations because of what I usually see, but the animation in that little teaser was a cut above the usual fare, and I could _so_ do the Jamaican character. Seriously, he even kinda looks like my fursona in terms of hair and build, and I'm capable of not just doing a Jamaican accent, but Jamaican _accents_ (yes, not all Jamaicans talk alike!). I dunno, I'm interested to see where this could go even though I'm not holding my breath.



Glad to hear you're interested. As I said before, the teaser is scrap animation at this point and will be redone but I'm glad you liked it regardless.

My email is dumoonews@aol.com, you can send voice samples there. As for which Jamaican accent, I'm not too picky but if you'd like to expand upon the character in any way based on what you see in the script please feel free. Actors and actresses have been adding their own little touches to the script as they go. We've already had a Texan do some big touch ups on the Texan segment of the film.

Payment is $50 to your paypal plus a percentage of DVD sales. If we like what we hear, and you've given me no reason to doubt that so far, we'll send over the script


----------



## Ames (May 16, 2011)

*Re: SexyFur: World Tour Casting Call *WARNING: THREAD CONTAINS GRAPHIC LANGUAGE/ LINK*



Wolf-Bone said:


> Maybe it's the sleep deprivation, or a combination of that and lowered expectations because of what I usually see, but the animation in that little teaser was a cut above the usual fare, and I could _so_ do the Jamaican character. Seriously, he even kinda looks like my fursona in terms of hair and build, and I'm capable of not just doing a Jamaican accent, but Jamaican _accents_ (yes, not all Jamaicans talk alike!). I dunno, I'm interested to see where this could go even though I'm not holding my breath.


 
Do this.  You will make us proud.


----------



## Aden (May 16, 2011)

*Re: SexyFur: World Tour Casting Call *WARNING: THREAD CONTAINS GRAPHIC LANGUAGE/ LINK*



Kabangeh said:


> Well it's a comedy, so I guess it's not such a bad thing.


 
There ya go, that's a good way to look at it


----------



## Captain Howdy (May 16, 2011)

*Re: SexyFur: World Tour Casting Call *WARNING: THREAD CONTAINS GRAPHIC LANGUAGE/ LINK*



Kabangeh said:


> I honestly never expected this negative a response from this forum. I mean it's just an animated porno comedy that needs voices. Is it really that horrible and funny?



Obviously you've never been to this forum. If you find something positive, something even worse is about to come. 

And on no announcement (neither in the OP, or the FA journal post) did you say it was a comedy :v Everyone is thinking it's a porno-porno, not a porno-comedy.


----------



## Kabangeh (May 16, 2011)

*Re: SexyFur: World Tour Casting Call *WARNING: THREAD CONTAINS GRAPHIC LANGUAGE/ LINK*



Lastdirewolf said:


> Obviously you've never been to this forum. If you find something positive, something even worse is about to come.
> 
> And on no announcement (neither in the OP, or the FA journal post) did you say it was a comedy :v Everyone is thinking it's a porno-porno, not a porno-comedy.



I'm aware, the original post was a bit to the point when it came to the auditions. I stated it in an after-post when somebody said "a porno-comedy is a good idea" and I was like "I concur"


----------



## Ozriel (May 16, 2011)

*Re: SexyFur: World Tour Casting Call *WARNING: THREAD CONTAINS GRAPHIC LANGUAGE/ LINK*

Are you going to have awesome retro 70's porno music?
I'd love you if you did! :3


----------



## Kabangeh (May 16, 2011)

*Re: SexyFur: World Tour Casting Call *WARNING: THREAD CONTAINS GRAPHIC LANGUAGE/ LINK*



Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Are you going to have awesome retro 70's porno music?
> I'd love you if you did! :3


 
Sorta. We haven't licensed all the music yet but what we have licensed fits in with the theme of the scene (for instance, western Ennio Morricone sounding music for a scene set in a desert)

Some of the stuff on the  "possible music" table sounds very porn-ish though.


----------



## Smelge (May 16, 2011)

*Re: SexyFur: World Tour Casting Call *WARNING: THREAD CONTAINS GRAPHIC LANGUAGE/ LINK*

I have a question regarding the links in the first post.

Why do all the characters look like their faces have been stuffed with cotton wool? Is that mean to be sexy? Cos I'm not feeling it.


----------



## Ley (May 16, 2011)

*Re: SexyFur: World Tour Casting Call *WARNING: THREAD CONTAINS GRAPHIC LANGUAGE/ LINK*

Porque is this still active ;u;


----------



## Kabangeh (May 16, 2011)

*Re: SexyFur: World Tour Casting Call *WARNING: THREAD CONTAINS GRAPHIC LANGUAGE/ LINK*



Smelge said:


> I have a question regarding the links in the first post.
> 
> Why  do all the characters look like their faces have been stuffed with  cotton wool? Is that mean to be sexy? Cos I'm not feeling it.



While I'm not the artist, I will say that many cartoon animals share that trait. Many people think it looks fine while others take either a more humanistic or realistic animal approach. I like many styles, but myself and many others happen to think those images look more then fine.



Ley said:


> Porque is this still active ;u;


 
Take a look through the thread. A little interest and a lot of people like yourself actively hating the idea and being extremely vocal about it.

But it's all good, everyone is entitled to an opinion.


----------



## Ley (May 16, 2011)

*Re: SexyFur: World Tour Casting Call *WARNING: THREAD CONTAINS GRAPHIC LANGUAGE/ LINK*

I saw about two people interested, both of which could not construct a legible sentence. Everyone else asking about random questions.. well iunno. But even on the link to the 'sneak peek' of it, many, many, many people were not interested and in fact insulted it. It's just.. Iunno, I expect places like sofurry and pounced to have stuff like this, not FaF. 

THat's just me, really. I'm not telling you that you fail at life or whatever, just.. it's like a hooker at sunday mass. :U


----------



## Kabangeh (May 16, 2011)

*Re: SexyFur: World Tour Casting Call *WARNING: THREAD CONTAINS GRAPHIC LANGUAGE/ LINK*



Ley said:


> I saw about two people interested, both of which could not construct a legible sentence. Everyone else asking about random questions.. well iunno. But even on the link to the 'sneak peek' of it, many, many, many people were not interested and in fact insulted it. It's just.. Iunno, I expect places like sofurry and pounced to have stuff like this, not FaF.
> 
> THat's just me, really. I'm not telling you that you fail at life or whatever, just.. it's like a hooker at sunday mass. :U


 
As I said: A little interest but a lot more snarky hate.

As I also said: I'm scrapping that teaser. I think I could have done much, MUCH better.

Also, I'm not the one who made the thread. I'm just sorta trying to clean up the mess that's been made. If you hadn't noticed I've never posted on this forum before this (you're making me feel very welcome btw) 

I accept that some people aren't going to be into it, that's fine. But what do want from me? For me to cancel the project because I'm getting some negativity? Not gonna happen. As a part of this project I know the potential it has and I am very excited about it. (plus I've been payed already)

What I suggest the people who aren't into the idea do is this: Tell me what I could do within reason that would peak your interest in a project like this. This is a constructive way to help me make a furry animation project worth a damn instead of the crap I've contributed to in the past.

There are many people who don't like smut, or are underage and outside of the market by default (Ley) and that I won't be winning them over. (Like I said before I have a non-adult project in the works, but if you're not into Musicals either then you're S.O.L.)

There's also the controversy behind a name like Sexyfur, which I can't wrap my head around personally but will acknowledge.

But ultimately this thread was to fill a few gaps we have in the casting department, and just finding a single actor possibly willing to help (Wolf-Bone) is good enough for us


----------



## Jashwa (May 16, 2011)

*Re: SexyFur: World Tour Casting Call *WARNING: THREAD CONTAINS GRAPHIC LANGUAGE/ LINK*

I must applaud Kabangeh on his(?) ability to put up with all the shit in this thread.

Good show, sir (?).


----------



## Kabangeh (May 16, 2011)

*Re: SexyFur: World Tour Casting Call *WARNING: THREAD CONTAINS GRAPHIC LANGUAGE/ LINK*



Jashwa said:


> I must applaud Kabangeh on his(?) ability to put up with all the shit in this thread.
> 
> Good show, sir (?).



Thank you. I've been told before I have an uncanny ability to deal with negativity, and I guess it's something you need if you're going to animate anything in the fandom. Animation seems to be under extra heavy scrutiny around here. Not encouraging for newcomers, which is something I'd like to see more of.

Whereas many people will insta-love something just because it's animated despite the quality, many people will also not be happy until you can deliver The Lion King on no budget and with one animator.

I understand this, and I understand I need to be patient with people who don't understand this.

Also, perhaps I'm just getting extra credit because somebody in the fandom knows how to keep his cool


----------



## Smelge (May 16, 2011)

*Re: SexyFur: World Tour Casting Call *WARNING: THREAD CONTAINS GRAPHIC LANGUAGE/ LINK*

You want the reason why people are griping?

Because we're drowning in porn. We need no more. Other projects would be nice, interesting, funny, thought-provoking. But time and again, all people want to do is shit out more porn.


----------



## Jashwa (May 16, 2011)

*Re: SexyFur: World Tour Casting Call *WARNING: THREAD CONTAINS GRAPHIC LANGUAGE/ LINK*

Smelge is just bitter from the time he overdosed on viagra and got priapism. Now he's made it his personal mission to fight the porn industry.


----------



## Smelge (May 16, 2011)

*Re: SexyFur: World Tour Casting Call *WARNING: THREAD CONTAINS GRAPHIC LANGUAGE/ LINK*



Jashwa said:


> Smelge is just bitter from the time he overdosed on viagra and got priapism. Now he's made it his personal mission to fight the porn industry.


 
I need no porn. I have a mirror.


----------



## Ozriel (May 16, 2011)

*Re: SexyFur: World Tour Casting Call *WARNING: THREAD CONTAINS GRAPHIC LANGUAGE/ LINK*



Kabangeh said:


> Sorta. We haven't licensed all the music yet but what we have licensed fits in with the theme of the scene (for instance, western Ennio Morricone sounding music for a scene set in a desert)
> 
> Some of the stuff on the  "possible music" table sounds very porn-ish though.


 
Even though I don't like pornos...I dunno...I like some of the retro 70's porn music and the bass rifts that accompany it.



Smelge said:


> I need no porn. I have a mirror.


 
That must get very boring after awhile. :V


----------



## Jashwa (May 16, 2011)

*Re: SexyFur: World Tour Casting Call *WARNING: THREAD CONTAINS GRAPHIC LANGUAGE/ LINK*



Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> That must get very boring after awhile. :V


 What he means is it's a two way mirror. He sits on the side opposite of the high school girls' shower :V


----------



## Kabangeh (May 16, 2011)

*Re: SexyFur: World Tour Casting Call *WARNING: THREAD CONTAINS GRAPHIC LANGUAGE/ LINK*



Smelge said:


> You want the reason why people are griping?
> 
> Because we're drowning in porn. We need no more. Other projects would be nice, interesting, funny, thought-provoking. But time and again, all people want to do is shit out more porn.



Drowning in porn? Yes. But in animated porn with performance, music, humor and inspired visuals? Not so much. This project is a step above my past video releases (which I didn't quite enjoy making, honestly). This project is refreshing, and fun, and exciting. People want porn, and I'm trying my damndest to make this the best porn I can. And I'm loving it.

Also, while I am enjoying the production I am also being payed. This project is being fully funded by our generous producer, who we all appreciate getting this project off the ground and into a full scale production. We've been working on this daily and enjoying the hell out of it.

As for non-porn: I've said countless times in this thread that I'm working on another project. I have no financial backing for this, only the support of a handful of friends. I'm currently animating a short as a pitch to give to actors, musicians and producers. You'll see more of this in due time


----------



## Ley (May 16, 2011)

*Re: SexyFur: World Tour Casting Call *WARNING: THREAD CONTAINS GRAPHIC LANGUAGE/ LINK*



Kabangeh said:


> As I said: A little interest but a lot more snarky hate.
> 
> As I also said: I'm scrapping that teaser. I think I could have done much, MUCH better.
> 
> ...



Well for one: Welcome, I guess.

And as for making it interesting to me? Take out the porn bits, I'm a 16 year old girl. :U 

But in all seriousness, I.. can give kudos to what you're trying to undertake, but if the fandom had more *clean* work I suppose you'd be welcomed better, I suppose. a while ago I started experimenting with flash and I teased about a FaF related flash (coming in like next next thursday, hehe), and got some positive results, even though I'd never really experimented with flash. 

Again, I guess a kudos is deserved because you're not running away rage quitting. (Also, I didn't ever come off as imflammatory. Go on and do ya pawrn, but just.. kind of be aware of where people are posting. FaF is a very different monster.) Good luck with the other (hopefully clean) project, then.


----------



## hellishhybrid (May 16, 2011)

*Re: SexyFur: World Tour Casting Call *WARNING: THREAD CONTAINS GRAPHIC LANGUAGE/ LINK*

Yah, I myself have been thinking of something clean to invest in at some point. Honestly, though, I havent found anything yet that has really wowed me...

I dont know what kind of clean projects people would like to see, though I'm definitely thinking about it. I myself like fantasy and scifi, so something in those realms would be totally worth looking into..

For one thing, what kind of clean fur movie would you want to see?
A western? Romance?
Hmm.... Maybe I should start a thread about just that...


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (May 16, 2011)

*Re: SexyFur: World Tour Casting Call *WARNING: THREAD CONTAINS GRAPHIC LANGUAGE/ LINK*



Kabangeh said:


> Drowning in porn? Yes.* But in animated porn with performance, music, humor and inspired visuals?* Not so much. This project is a step above my past video releases (which I didn't quite enjoy making, honestly). This project is refreshing, and fun, and exciting. People want porn, and I'm trying my damndest to make this the best porn I can. And I'm loving it.



You're promising quite a bit there. I'm honestly intrigued as to whether you can back these claims up.

Keep doing art because you love it. Don't let people stop you because there's "Too much". That said, they're right in that this isn't the best place to post this ad. The general mindset of this forum isn't as "porn porn porn" as say, sofurry, where you'd get many more offers.

That that said, if I had good recording equipment I'd probably take you up on the offer. I need 50$ :x

I forgot the point that I was making?


----------



## Tycho (May 16, 2011)

*Re: SexyFur: World Tour Casting Call *WARNING: THREAD CONTAINS GRAPHIC LANGUAGE/ LINK*



hellishhybrid said:


> Yah, I myself have been thinking of something clean to invest in at some point. Honestly, though, I havent found anything yet that has really wowed me...
> 
> I dont know what kind of clean projects people would like to see, though I'm definitely thinking about it. I myself like fantasy and scifi, so something in those realms would be totally worth looking into..
> 
> ...


 
Post-apoc space western.


----------



## Mentova (May 16, 2011)

*Re: SexyFur: World Tour Casting Call *WARNING: THREAD CONTAINS GRAPHIC LANGUAGE/ LINK*



Tycho said:


> Post-apoc space western.


 So fallout with furries?


----------



## Tycho (May 16, 2011)

*Re: SexyFur: World Tour Casting Call *WARNING: THREAD CONTAINS GRAPHIC LANGUAGE/ LINK*



Heckler & Koch said:


> So fallout with furries?


 
And then some.


----------



## Kabangeh (May 17, 2011)

*Re: SexyFur: World Tour Casting Call *WARNING: THREAD CONTAINS GRAPHIC LANGUAGE/ LINK*



Tybalt Maxwell said:


> You're promising quite a bit there. I'm  honestly intrigued as to whether you can back these claims up.
> 
> Keep  doing art because you love it. Don't let people stop you because  there's "Too much". That said, they're right in that this isn't the best  place to post this ad. The general mindset of this forum isn't as "porn  porn porn" as say, sofurry, where you'd get many more offers.



Well I can say for one that we're definitely delivering on the music. We're being very music-minded and licensing only the best of the best. One track we found is so perfect for the project we're hard pressed to find music that will compliment it. In fact the music was so good we went back to the drawing board for the scene just so the scene fits the scale of the music. This is also where the visuals come in, each segment taking cues from other forms of media. The scene I was speaking about earlier is set in a vast desert landscape, which I even went as far as modeling in a game engine so I could walk around in it for reference. I also filmed some practical effects (like older Disney movies did) for it such as dust blowing and a paint on screen transition ala the opening of The Good, The Bad and The Ugly. The overall effect is something I'm very proud of.

As for performance, the talent we have on board at the moment is superb. We've been a bit picky with casting, making sure the actor or actress is perfect for each role. Our first audition for Xan was literally EXACTLY how I imagined his voice.

As for the humor, I understand this is an area where we may not be able to impress everyone. There are a few goofy moments and some winks to the audience but most of the humor comes through your general porno double entendres and some unspoken visual jokes.



Tybalt Maxwell said:


> That that said, if I had good recording equipment I'd probably take you up on the offer. I need 50$ :x


 
I've been suggesting people use the mic that came with the Rock Band video games. It's cheap, better quality then most inexpensive USB mics, it's plug and play, it gives me consistent quality, and a lot of people already have them laying around.

Other then that, some tabletop mics are good enough quality or at least good enough that I can clean it up a bit. Headsets are the only real no-go.


----------



## LizardKing (May 17, 2011)

*Re: SexyFur: World Tour Casting Call *WARNING: THREAD CONTAINS GRAPHIC LANGUAGE/ LINK*



Heckler & Koch said:


> So fallout with furries?


 
Please no.


----------



## Tycho (May 17, 2011)

*Re: SexyFur: World Tour Casting Call *WARNING: THREAD CONTAINS GRAPHIC LANGUAGE/ LINK*



LizardKing said:


> Please no.


 
Oh god no, not THAT kind.

why the fuck is she wearing Samus' suit


----------



## Ozriel (May 17, 2011)

*Re: SexyFur: World Tour Casting Call *WARNING: THREAD CONTAINS GRAPHIC LANGUAGE/ LINK*



samantes4 said:


> good job.10x for share..


 
Oh you spambot!


----------



## RagnarokChu (May 17, 2011)

*Re: SexyFur: World Tour Casting Call *WARNING: THREAD CONTAINS GRAPHIC LANGUAGE/ LINK*

I have a feeling that this wouldn't acutally make that much money.


----------



## Mentova (May 17, 2011)

*Re: SexyFur: World Tour Casting Call *WARNING: THREAD CONTAINS GRAPHIC LANGUAGE/ LINK*



Tycho said:


> Oh god no, not THAT kind.
> 
> why the fuck is she wearing Samus' suit


 Probably because it's skin tight and shows her boobies.

Fucking furries...


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (May 17, 2011)

*Re: SexyFur: World Tour Casting Call *WARNING: THREAD CONTAINS GRAPHIC LANGUAGE/ LINK*

This thread reminded me why I barely ever visit the Den.


----------



## Tycho (May 17, 2011)

*Re: SexyFur: World Tour Casting Call *WARNING: THREAD CONTAINS GRAPHIC LANGUAGE/ LINK*



RagnarokChu said:


> I have a feeling that this wouldn't acutally make that much money.


 
If production costs are low enough it wouldn't really matter.



Heckler & Koch said:


> Probably because it's skin tight and shows her boobies.
> 
> Fucking furries...



Can you imagine how satisfying it would be to take the stupid blue cunt's head off in a VATS shot?


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (May 17, 2011)

*Re: SexyFur: World Tour Casting Call *WARNING: THREAD CONTAINS GRAPHIC LANGUAGE/ LINK*



Tycho said:


> If production costs are low enough it wouldn't really matter.
> 
> 
> 
> Can you imagine how satisfying it would be to take the stupid blue cunt's head off in a VATS shot?



The only audience that would buy it would be furries. If it ends up being a pile of poop no one will buy it.


----------



## Mentova (May 17, 2011)

*Re: SexyFur: World Tour Casting Call *WARNING: THREAD CONTAINS GRAPHIC LANGUAGE/ LINK*



Tycho said:


> If production costs are low enough it wouldn't really matter.
> 
> 
> 
> Can you imagine how satisfying it would be to take the stupid blue cunt's head off in a VATS shot?


 Oh my god it would be the best.

Even better if you reload and kill her over and over with different weapons and in increasingly creative ways.


----------



## Tycho (May 17, 2011)

*Re: SexyFur: World Tour Casting Call *WARNING: THREAD CONTAINS GRAPHIC LANGUAGE/ LINK*



Heckler & Koch said:


> Oh my god it would be the best.
> 
> Even better if you reload and kill her over and over with different weapons and in increasingly creative ways.


 
Hit her with a MIRV shot.  Hahahaha.

I hate the Flamer in that game though, the VATS kills for it were all wrong.  I hate Beth for screwing that up.  That would have been perfect to have a "fiery dancing death" anim like they did in the first 2 Fallout games.


----------



## Kabangeh (May 17, 2011)

*Re: SexyFur: World Tour Casting Call *WARNING: THREAD CONTAINS GRAPHIC LANGUAGE/ LINK*



Randy-Darkshade said:


> If it ends up being a pile of poop no one will buy it.



Actually they probably still will, but we're trying our best to not make it a pile of poop


----------



## Tycho (May 17, 2011)

*Re: SexyFur: World Tour Casting Call *WARNING: THREAD CONTAINS GRAPHIC LANGUAGE/ LINK*



Kabangeh said:


> Actually they probably still will, but we're trying our best to not make it a pile of poop


 
Hell, some people bought Peach Fuzz.  And that was just total shite.  It's pretty much a given that this WILL sell, given how DESPERATE furries are for an actual feature-length furry smut flick.


----------



## Kabangeh (May 17, 2011)

*Re: SexyFur: World Tour Casting Call *WARNING: THREAD CONTAINS GRAPHIC LANGUAGE/ LINK*



Tycho said:


> Hell, some people bought Peach Fuzz.  And that was just total shite.  It's pretty much a given that this WILL sell, given how DESPERATE furries are for an actual feature-length furry smut flick.


 
I don't think Peach Fuzz is on sale yet.


----------

